# Breakfast Scramble Fattie!!



## smokefever (Mar 28, 2016)

I had a request from one of my passengers on the train for a fattie.  I had described it to him before during one of our many bbq conversations.  He wanted "breakfast ingredients" and left the rest to me.  So, here we go....













20160207_090911.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Home Fries with peppers and onion













20160207_092820.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Finally getting the hang of this bacon wrap thing













20160207_093326.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Original Jimmy Dean Sausage













20160207_093454.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Taters on













20160207_093557.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





8 Oz Shredded Colby Jack













20160207_093843.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





5 Scrambled Eggs













20160207_094203.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





All rolled up and into the fridge













20160207_120830.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Smoked for 1.5 hours at 250 and then finished it off in the oven to get the bacon extra crispy.  Drizzled with maple syrup before wrapping in foil.  Sorry for no sliced pics but I didn't get to eat this one.  Thanks for looking


----------



## mountain-worm (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks and sounds good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

I gotta tell you, that may be the most perfect bacon weave I have seen!

Great recipe!!

Al


----------



## smokefever (Mar 28, 2016)

mountain-worm said:


> Looks and sounds good!


Thank you!




SmokinAl said:


> I gotta tell you, that may be the most perfect bacon weave I have seen!
> 
> Great recipe!!
> 
> Al



Coming from you sir, that's a huge compliment.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 28, 2016)

Dang it man that looks great,,,, Nice job all the way around!!! 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## b-one (Mar 28, 2016)

It must have been hard letting that fattie go!:drool


----------



## smokefever (Mar 28, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it man that looks great,,,, Nice job all the way around!!!
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> ...






b-one said:


> It must have been hard letting that fattie go!:drool



Man, this was one of the hardest decisions I've had to make lol. So much of me just wanted to slice right into it and go to town.  Unfortunately ya can't do that when someone is paying you :hit:


----------



## disco (Mar 31, 2016)

A great breakfast fatty! Nice!

Points!

Disco


----------



## smokefever (Mar 31, 2016)

Disco said:


> A great breakfast fatty! Nice!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco



Thank you Disco!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 31, 2016)

Tasty looking Fatty! Guess we better start riding your train!


----------



## smokefever (Mar 31, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking Fatty! Guess we better start riding your train!



Thanks Dirt!!  And that might be a good idea, free samples and all :)


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks excellent.  I agree with Al!  Slick looking bacon weave.  I need to make a breakfast fatty... Still never have.. What's wrong with me?


----------



## tjmitche (Apr 1, 2016)

Great idea!  I haven't made on since Superbowl weekend. This is a must do!


----------



## smokefever (Apr 2, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Looks excellent.  I agree with Al!  Slick looking bacon weave.  I need to make a breakfast fatty... Still never have.. What's wrong with me?


Oh man,  what are you waiting for???




tjmitche said:


> Great idea!  I haven't made on since Superbowl weekend. This is a must do!
> :points: :looks_great:



Nothing like a good fatty!!


----------



## redrocker65200 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey, just saw this thread.  Looks really good.  Can I get some info on amounts used?  How much sausage, taters and such.  If it only takes an hour or two, that could be doable for a nice Sunday brunch.  

Thanks in advance. 

Dino


----------



## mountainmama (Jul 18, 2016)

Can you give the time and temp for when you finished it in the oven please?


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 18, 2016)

redrocker65200 said:


> Hey, just saw this thread.  Looks really good.  Can I get some info on amounts used?  How much sausage, taters and such.  If it only takes an hour or two, that could be doable for a nice Sunday brunch.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dino



*This is an older thread...* maybe the OP will reply.
But usually I use 2lbs of sausage when I make my fatties. Taters probably just a layer and I like cooking my tatters and peppers and onions some before I put them in the fatty.




MountainMama said:


> Can you give the time and temp for when you finished it in the oven please?


Usually on a fatty I'm looking for an internal temp of 165. Then I will let it rest for 15 mins.
Not sure if that helps or not..


----------



## smokefever (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry I'm just now seeing this.  I used a 1 lb chub of Jimmy Dean original sausage, 14 pieces of bacon for 7x7.  I used two medium sized potatoes but used one of them inside (had to have some for myself), 1 small white onion and one small pepper.  I scrambled 5 eggs and used a whole bag of shredded cheese.  
This was smoked for 1.5 hrs at 250 and then I transferred it to a 400 degree oven to crisp it up.  It needs to be a minimum of 165 IT.  Once finished, I just sliced it and drizzled with maple syrup.....definitely doable for a Sunday brunch!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 3, 2016)

Great looking fatty.  That's one of the best bacon weaves I've seen.  Great job.

Gary


----------



## smokefever (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you kindly sir! Was definitely a bit nerve wrecking to attempt, but I came to the right place for pointers!


----------



## smokefever (Mar 28, 2016)

I had a request from one of my passengers on the train for a fattie.  I had described it to him before during one of our many bbq conversations.  He wanted "breakfast ingredients" and left the rest to me.  So, here we go....













20160207_090911.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Home Fries with peppers and onion













20160207_092820.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Finally getting the hang of this bacon wrap thing













20160207_093326.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Original Jimmy Dean Sausage













20160207_093454.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Taters on













20160207_093557.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





8 Oz Shredded Colby Jack













20160207_093843.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





5 Scrambled Eggs













20160207_094203.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





All rolled up and into the fridge













20160207_120830.jpg



__ smokefever
__ Mar 28, 2016





Smoked for 1.5 hours at 250 and then finished it off in the oven to get the bacon extra crispy.  Drizzled with maple syrup before wrapping in foil.  Sorry for no sliced pics but I didn't get to eat this one.  Thanks for looking


----------



## mountain-worm (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks and sounds good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

I gotta tell you, that may be the most perfect bacon weave I have seen!

Great recipe!!

Al


----------



## smokefever (Mar 28, 2016)

mountain-worm said:


> Looks and sounds good!


Thank you!




SmokinAl said:


> I gotta tell you, that may be the most perfect bacon weave I have seen!
> 
> Great recipe!!
> 
> Al



Coming from you sir, that's a huge compliment.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 28, 2016)

Dang it man that looks great,,,, Nice job all the way around!!! 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## b-one (Mar 28, 2016)

It must have been hard letting that fattie go!:drool


----------



## smokefever (Mar 28, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it man that looks great,,,, Nice job all the way around!!!
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> ...






b-one said:


> It must have been hard letting that fattie go!:drool



Man, this was one of the hardest decisions I've had to make lol. So much of me just wanted to slice right into it and go to town.  Unfortunately ya can't do that when someone is paying you :hit:


----------



## disco (Mar 31, 2016)

A great breakfast fatty! Nice!

Points!

Disco


----------



## smokefever (Mar 31, 2016)

Disco said:


> A great breakfast fatty! Nice!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco



Thank you Disco!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 31, 2016)

Tasty looking Fatty! Guess we better start riding your train!


----------



## smokefever (Mar 31, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking Fatty! Guess we better start riding your train!



Thanks Dirt!!  And that might be a good idea, free samples and all :)


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks excellent.  I agree with Al!  Slick looking bacon weave.  I need to make a breakfast fatty... Still never have.. What's wrong with me?


----------



## tjmitche (Apr 1, 2016)

Great idea!  I haven't made on since Superbowl weekend. This is a must do!


----------



## smokefever (Apr 2, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Looks excellent.  I agree with Al!  Slick looking bacon weave.  I need to make a breakfast fatty... Still never have.. What's wrong with me?


Oh man,  what are you waiting for???




tjmitche said:


> Great idea!  I haven't made on since Superbowl weekend. This is a must do!
> :points: :looks_great:



Nothing like a good fatty!!


----------



## redrocker65200 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey, just saw this thread.  Looks really good.  Can I get some info on amounts used?  How much sausage, taters and such.  If it only takes an hour or two, that could be doable for a nice Sunday brunch.  

Thanks in advance. 

Dino


----------



## mountainmama (Jul 18, 2016)

Can you give the time and temp for when you finished it in the oven please?


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 18, 2016)

redrocker65200 said:


> Hey, just saw this thread.  Looks really good.  Can I get some info on amounts used?  How much sausage, taters and such.  If it only takes an hour or two, that could be doable for a nice Sunday brunch.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dino



*This is an older thread...* maybe the OP will reply.
But usually I use 2lbs of sausage when I make my fatties. Taters probably just a layer and I like cooking my tatters and peppers and onions some before I put them in the fatty.




MountainMama said:


> Can you give the time and temp for when you finished it in the oven please?


Usually on a fatty I'm looking for an internal temp of 165. Then I will let it rest for 15 mins.
Not sure if that helps or not..


----------



## smokefever (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry I'm just now seeing this.  I used a 1 lb chub of Jimmy Dean original sausage, 14 pieces of bacon for 7x7.  I used two medium sized potatoes but used one of them inside (had to have some for myself), 1 small white onion and one small pepper.  I scrambled 5 eggs and used a whole bag of shredded cheese.  
This was smoked for 1.5 hrs at 250 and then I transferred it to a 400 degree oven to crisp it up.  It needs to be a minimum of 165 IT.  Once finished, I just sliced it and drizzled with maple syrup.....definitely doable for a Sunday brunch!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 3, 2016)

Great looking fatty.  That's one of the best bacon weaves I've seen.  Great job.

Gary


----------



## smokefever (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you kindly sir! Was definitely a bit nerve wrecking to attempt, but I came to the right place for pointers!


----------

